# Lighting contactor with On/Auto selector



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

can't you just wire them an override (on) switch ?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

You just need to get a SPDT switch. If you're using round through-the-door knob switches then you can usually build one with whatever kinds of contacts you want. If it's a low tech kinda place you could do what you want with a 3-way switch.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Use a KA-1 switch block from Square D.
You can wire it anyway you want & order a plate from them. Auto/on is a stock plate.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

3 way switch?


----------



## mrmike (Dec 10, 2010)

Eaton's A202 magnetically latched contactors feature a permanent magnet that maintains the contactor in its energized state indefinitely without using control power

I have personally never seen a contactor that you could not wire to be just on/auto...................


----------

